# اين يمكنني شراء ماتور الراوتر في مصر؟؟



## rimawi2008 (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اذا في حدا يا جماعة بعرف من وين ممكن اشتري ماتور الراوتر من مصر انا عايزه 3 حصان تقريبا وبيلف 24000 لفة وتبريده بالميه فارجوا ان يدلني على المكان وجزاكم الله كل خير

صورة للماتور


----------



## AHMED.FA (8 يناير 2012)

موجود أن شاء الله بشارع معروف وشارع الجمهورية بالقاهرة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل أحمد سؤال من فضلك

هل رأيت مثل هذه الأشياء بنفسك في هذه الأماكن أم تتوقع وجودها فقط؟


----------



## AHMED.FA (8 يناير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الفاضل أحمد سؤال من فضلك
> 
> هل رأيت مثل هذه الأشياء بنفسك في هذه الأماكن أم تتوقع وجودها فقط؟


 ماذا تقصد بهذه الأشياء أخي ؟
فعلا رأيتها ويوجد شركات متخصصة إن لم تكن موجودة لديهم فسيحضرونها أو عندهم البدائل
من المعروف أن شارع الجمهورية أكبر تجمع لتلك الشركات في مصر


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 يناير 2012)

الأخ أحمد يجتهد مشكوراً ولكن الواقع أنك إذا ذهبت لشارع الجمهورية وسألت عن Spindle أو Inverter فلن تجد إجابة شافية وإذا عرضت الصورة مباشرة للتوضيح فالإجابة بالطبع "لا يوجد" .
ياريت يكون الأماكن بأسماء شركات معينة نتجه إليها مباشرة إذا كانت موجودة لديها فعلاً .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا ما أقصده يا أخ عادل فعلا هناك الكثير من الشركات بشارع الجمهوريه وشارع نجيب الريحاني داخل عمارات في أدوارها العليا بدون اي لوحات او علامات ارشاديه وإن لم تكن تعرفها مسبقا ومعك عنوانها بالضبط فلن تصل إلى شيء وهناك شركات في اماكن أخرى مثل الدقي ومدينة نصر والعاشر من رمضان ودون أن تتصل بهم ويعطوك عنوان مقرهم بالتحديد ليس من الممكن الاستدلال عليهم


----------



## ُEng.khaled (15 يناير 2012)

عندى مواتير سبيندل تبريد هوا بالانفيرتر بتاعها فى القاهره برجاء من يرغب بشراء اى منها ارسال رساله لى على ايميل الموقع


----------



## يحيى يحيى (12 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=306720#ixzz1mD4I8G4X

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا موقع شركة رام في مصر بوسط البلد شارع باب اللوق بجوار ميدان التحرير لمن يريد شراء أجزاء لصناعة ماكينة سي ان سي 

تجد هناك 

1- كروت الانترفيس او البريك اوت بورد

2- درايفرات بمختلف القدرات والانواع

3- محركات خطوة بمختلف المقاسات

4- وحديثا بول اسكروا مقاسات واطوال مختلفه مع الجشمه ذات البلي 

5- وغيره من المكونات الالكترونيه لكافة المشاريع 

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير ومنفعة المسلمين والناس جميعا


----------



## النجار2 (13 فبراير 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=306720#ixzz1md4i8g4x
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



حضرتك بتتكلم فى نقطة تانى

لكن بالنسبة للاخت اللى سألت هو روتر عادى مينفعش؟ وليه لازم يكون اسبندل؟


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 مارس 2012)

أخى الحبيب يمكنك شراء الأسبندل من شارع الجمهوريه ولاكن هناك يسمى ب شنيور نمازج أو روتر أستمبات سواء 6مم أو 8مم أو 10مم أو 12مم وتتراوح القدره من 500وات الى 2200وات ويوجد منه أنواع كثيره منها البوش والمكيتاوهما يباعان فى توكيل مكيتا بالقرب من مستشفى صيدناوى ويوجد هناك أنواع صينى محترمه وأنا شخصيا أتعامل مع ماركه معروفه جدا أسمها apt ماركه محترمه ومتوفره بكثره وتعمل بكفائه فى الأعمال الشاقه ورخيصه وقطع غيارها متوفره


----------



## يوسف نصر فريد (19 مايو 2013)

* بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته -
ايها الاخوه الاعزاء كل ماقيل او سيقال ليس بالشافي المفيد ولا له مدلول علمي او عملي
المفيد جميع الشركات الان بينها وبين الصين علاقات تجاريه مباشره بمعني -
1-ممكن استيراد اي شئ خلال 48 ساعه عن طريق الدي اتش ال وذلك مباشر من الصين
من الممكن جدا ان يرسل الاسبندل الي ورش لف المواتير وتحديد سبب العطل واصلاحه وممكن استيراد التالف فقط داخل الاسبندل
انا لدي روترات اعمل بها في مكتبي من جميع الاحجام وعليه مارست كل انواع شراء قطع الغيار والبنط وخلافه*:28:*
المشكله تكمن في من يريد الشراء لايعرف وصف لما يرد بالتحديد 
يا ساده كل شئ له رقم وموديل ثم تقرير عدم الصلاحيه في عالمي مستحيل كل شئ يعاد اصلاحه بفنيه وتقنيه اذا كنت ترغب ذلك
اما اذا كنت تريد الشراء من اجل الشراء
عليك باي شركه استيراد وعن طريق البريد السريع تستحضر اي كميه واي شئ وبالسعر العالمي + مصاريف الشحن فقط
ومن منكم يرد معرفه مصاريف الشحن لدي جدول بالكيلو وسعر شحنه
ملحوظه- انا من شهر استورد روتر بالدي اتش ال بس صفير 50 *60 وبه مخرطه بس وصل عباره عن كراتين ونحن جمعنها هنا وحضر معه 15 بنطه وسعره بالشحن11 الف جنيها

*


----------

